# Cast/Retrieve Lures



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll be in Miramar Beach July 14-21. I will have one pole out in the surf with a sand flea or maybe some fresh shrimp on it, but I'd like to do some cast and retrieve fishing as well. What are 4 or 5 lures/spoons/whatever that you would recommend I use. Keep in mind when I'll be there and please be specific as to colors and weights so I can be sure and pick up the right thing. Sorry if I sound bossy, just want to do it right!


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Literally any silver or gold spoon. I prefer Johnson spoons. An endless amount of swim-baits. Like Live Target for example. Berkeley swimming mullet. Original Rapala and so on. As to the weight. It varies. Depends on the surf height and current. Be prepared and bring multiple sizes.


----------



## COfishing (Sep 9, 2015)

*Lures*

We do a lot of surf casting when we are in the Gulf, I'd suggest the Bass Pro/Offshore Angler Pencil Popper in 5 1/2" 1 3/8 oz, any color is good. We use those cause they're not too pricey. Then look at The Bounder 1 7/8oz by Roberts lures, red/white or blue/white. These are both topwater lures and you can throw them a mile and cover lots of water, both in the surf and inshore. Good Luck, Im headed there in one month, I'll let you know how my new arsenal of lures works.


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you for the help guys. Shopping for lures as we speak. COfishing, please let me know when you go, how you do and any other quality info you can give me. Best of luck!!!


----------



## COfishing (Sep 9, 2015)

Do a search on amazon, for Gold Spoon Lures, some hilarious versions come up, I had to buy a set for myself, hopefully they catch "the big one".


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

I saw what I guess you're speaking of CO. Looks like I may need to raid my girlfriends drawer? Got any gold paint?


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Back to spoons though. Is there a size range I want to look for? And what Rapala lures should I be hunting for? I prolly should've mentioned, I would like to catch fish I/we can eat. Hope that doesn't offend anyone!


----------

